# Does anyone know what kind of wood this is?



## mobileops (Apr 12, 2020)

Been cutting down trees in the backyard and trying to figure out whether wood can be burned in the fireplace. 

Does anyone know what kind of wood this is? Its not white oak. Almost has a slight green tint to it. Not an evergreen, it had leaves that dropped in the fall. 

Thank you,
Justin Blasberg


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Poplar maybe. Most woods can be burned it's just that some don't put out much heat. Generally heavy dense woods produce more heat and very light woods don't. Some of the conifer species are quite pitchy and can cause creosote problems in the chimney that can both plug it up and possibly cause chimney fires but that isn't a conifer so you are okay there. Some woods take up to two years to dry properly. They dry faster when split. Where I live wood is most people's primary source of heat as there are no gas lines in the area and oil, propane, and electricity are very expensive to heat with.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what do the leaves look like???

so far, I'd say poplar..
dried, it will burn well even as a small round...


----------



## M00sie1945 (Jan 19, 2020)

*what kind of wood this is?Reply to Thread*

OP, your lack of info in your registration makes it really difficult to help with identification because without knowing the geographical location there are many woods it could be. I don't recognize it as something found here in central Canada so I can't help you. If you could provide your state or province, someone else might better be able to recognize it. Paul


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Is it a natural to your area type of tree, or a landscape planting?
HErb


----------



## mobileops (Apr 12, 2020)

Thanks group. Sorry for my lack of demographics. I live in Connecticut. I really wanted to make sure it wasn’t a pine or fir. Mostly that it was safe to burn. As you mentioned, the wood is not very dense.


----------



## mobileops (Apr 12, 2020)

The tree is natural to the area


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

a leaf or three to see would help a lot...
a split would help out too...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

The bark looks like my Birch tree ?


----------



## mobileops (Apr 12, 2020)

Wish I could show you the leaves. Unfortunately it is spring here


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

mobileops said:


> Wish I could show you the leaves. Unfortunately it is spring here


find a couple of dead leaves on the ground or in the bushes...
we them and press them flat...
post the pic...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Take your pick:

https://ctpa.org/connecticuts-native-trees/
Herb


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

It looks like Eastern Cottonwood to me that would be native to your area [URL="https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Populus_sect._Aigeiros"]https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Populus_sect._Aigeiros[/URL] Not much heat value.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I hate cottonwood, it is taking over the world, that one is prettier in the fall than the Western model, but when springtime comes they are like a snow storm and every seed grows even it it lands on concrete.
Just saying,
Herb


----------



## ventifact (Nov 24, 2008)

From your middle picture of the bark, I think your trees are sycamores.


----------



## Router Roman (Jun 7, 2012)

Looks like sycamore


----------



## glenm (Dec 29, 2009)

If the area is damp or wet, the bark in the second picture make me think of a young sycamore...


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I believe you are spot on with sycamore after seeing that green bark. The leaves would look like this


----------



## Gary Lee (Jul 9, 2007)

Crape Myrtle
A friend gave me some branches he pruned, that look identical to those posted.
I found out they are used to make Christmas ornaments due to the brilliant white color. 
I cut several to turning length, and chucked one up to turn.
Turned down about a 3" dia smooth, and next day was split to center the full length 14"long.
I looked at the pile of other pieces, and all were split. Oh well....
I assume there is a way to dry it, but these splits occurred after just a couple of days drying.
Had no idea of accelerated drying out, and was disappointed.
All those projects I had planed. 
Back to the oak/hickory logs.


----------

